
A tweet gave a journalist a seizure; case brings new meaning to 'online assault' - pcl
https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2019/12/16/eichenwald-strobe-gif-seizure-case/
======
pcl
Discussion of the original story 3 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13202045](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13202045)

